# I wonder if Covid-19 will end up being Nature's no fault over population correction?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Mixed in among the many spread tracking, rush purchasing clearing store shelves, the fat in the fire rush to have a competition to make a vaccine, increased quarantine procedures, some schools and businesses sanitizing up to four times a day , the current low digit Covid related U.S. deaths etc , have been a few interviews with some mid to higher level virologists predicting and estimating potential infection and mortality rates.

The lowest maybe potential I heard reported was 15 to 20 percent and the highest maybe estimate given in a report was 40 percent or so and a possible mortality level of 10% or so.

The virologist suggesting the higher numbers also reminded the reporter that the U.S. faced two pandemic events in the last part of the 20th Century but also reminded the reporter that all vaccines are behind any virus Nature throws at Mankind.

Throughout history overpopulated regions have always faced diseases that reduced populations.

Of course when discussion of overpopulation occurs, China is the first but the U.S. population now tops 325,000,000.

Some sociologists have indicated the U.S. landmass can effectively support around 250,000,000 or so without the negative effects of over population and the medical community while trying to make us live longer,also admits many infections in the past 50 years have become vaccine resistant.

I wonder if Covid 19 may become Nature's overpopulation control mutation to reduce populations before a vaccine can be developed with nobody but Nature to blame since the only common viewpoint the various virologists I have seen making guesstiments of the outcome is that the Coniv 19 virus will be a major issue for at least a year and possibly up to 3 or 4 years.

Nature is always a step or two ahead of Man.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A year from now it will be largely forgotten, just like most flu viruses.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, it wouldn't be the first time:
------------------------
_The Spanish flu pandemic of 1918, the deadliest in history, infected an estimated 500 million people worldwide—about one-third of the planet’s population—and killed an estimated 20 million to 50 million victims, including some 675,000 Americans. The 1918 flu was first observed in Europe, the United States and parts of Asia before swiftly spreading around the world._​------------------------
https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-i/1918-flu-pandemic


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if the organisms are like staph germs. Ubiquitous, but generally non lethal. Are we seeing positive test results because it’s already (naturally) everywhere, but wasn’t tested for until recently?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Are we seeing positive test results because it’s already (naturally) everywhere, but wasn’t tested for until recently?


I think it's more like it's a common type of virus that is normally no big deal, but a slight genetic mutation has created a version that exceeds the norms.

Not that long ago we were all going to get ZIKA and have pin-headed babies too.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The vast majority of people who die from the coronavirus already have a serious disease such as heart disease, diabetes, hypertension, respiratory disease. In that sense, these deaths will make a tiny blip, if that, on the overall deaths over a 10 year period. That is predicated on the information CDC and others have put out is correct.

Most of the people who will die will just die a little earlier. As I fit the bill, I would prefer to not add to the blip.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

After reading these post about all the things trying to kill me
I realize I have been a fool not to be prepared.
I need to buy lots more hardware and I could use a lot of food.
Thanks for opening my eyes.
I thought this whole time I only had to be concerned about corona 19.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

My goal _was_ to die from buckshot wounds to the rump while crawling out of a bedroom window. 

My grandfather went while he was hoeing green beans. Not a bad way to go,......

Maybe being pulled overboard by a bass? I'd have to think about that.



geo


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

They have advised everybody to stock up 2 weeks of food; so I bought a large family size pack of Oreos and 14 two-liter Pepsis.

I told a guy that, and he said, "You might be OK on the Pepsis, but those Oreos will be gone by tomorrow,"


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have friends who have passed in the best ways...

* heart failure on his own boat fishing on the bay
* heart failure while deer hunting 
* heart failure while hiking in the mountains 
* heart failure in his own home right after he put on the boots that he told me he “wanted to die with these boots on”


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have friends who have passed in the best ways...
> 
> * heart failure on his own boat fishing on the bay
> * heart failure while deer hunting
> ...


It seems a lot of your male friends have heart attacks!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> It seems a lot of your male friends have heart attacks!


The Top wrote a song about her


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Shrek said:


> I wonder if Covid 19 may become Nature's overpopulation control mutation to reduce populations before a vaccine can be developed with nobody but Nature to blame


While this virus has the potential to kill millions worldwide, that doesn't make a very big dent in the world's total population.

Epidemics normally end in one of two ways. First, seasonal weather changes can end the spread, as we see with some flu viruses. Unfortunately we don't know how this virus will react to weather changes. More likely, this will end because more and more people become immune.

As otherwise healthy people get COVID-19 and recover, our exposure to the virus will diminish. That's because more and more people who have recovered from the disease will develop immunity to the disease. They can't get it and they can't spread it. They will tend to insulate us from the shrinking numbers of unexposed and ill people.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Unfortunately we don't know how this virus will react to weather changes. More likely, this will end because more and more people become immune.


It doesn't last long in heat or dry conditions.
Sunlight also "kills" the virus in a fairly short time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Total Confirmed
92,283
Total Deaths
3,129
Total Recovered
48,189
The total "recovered" is now more than 50% of those infected.
One report I read said there have been *no* confirmed cases in anyone below the age of 15.
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It doesn't last long in heat or dry conditions.
> Sunlight also "kills" the virus in a fairly short time.


Reference?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Total Confirmed
> 92,283
> Total Deaths
> 3,129
> ...


Wasn't there a baby in China who was positive?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nevada said:


> Reference?


Everything I've read from health professionals is "we don't know" which makes your question a valid one.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Reference?


https://www.straitstimes.com/singap...nts-and-hot-humid-weather-can-keep-virus-away
*"'KILLING' THE VIRUS*
Under a microscope, coronaviruses like the 2019-nCoV appear spherical, with a "crown" of spikes on their surface.

*For it to start to infect its host, this structure has to be intact*, said Prof Wang."

"For instance, like other viruses that cause respiratory illnesses such as influenza, the 2019-nCoV seems to prefer cool, dry climates.

*Luckily, Singapore's tropical weather is naturally not conducive for them, which is why scientists recommend people hang out in non-air-conditioned rooms.*

Prof Wang said the spikes on the virus' surface are essentially made of proteins, which are *susceptible to being destroyed, or denatured, by heat or the sun's ultra-violet rays.*

When these spikes are destroyed, viruses lose their ability to latch on to a human host cell.

Various measures, such as exposing the virus to heat or through the use of disinfectants, break this structure, rendering the virus impotent and unable to infect its host.

For instance, *a virus left under the sun could cause it to dry out, causing the membrane to tear, and this would make it unviable*, said Prof Wang.

Because free-living parasites are technically not living things, they cannot be "killed", which is why scientists refer to "killed" viruses as being "unviable" or "non-infectious" instead. "


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Everything I've read from health professionals is "we don't know" which makes your question a valid one.


They know lots about viruses in general.
There's little reason to think this one will be radically different.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> Wasn't there a baby in China who was positive?


Not that I've heard of.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

This disease is moving much too slow to help with population control.
My guess is a disease immune to all available antibiotics will be the ticket.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> https://www.straitstimes.com/singap...nts-and-hot-humid-weather-can-keep-virus-away
> *"'KILLING' THE VIRUS*
> Under a microscope, coronaviruses like the 2019-nCoV appear spherical, with a "crown" of spikes on their surface.
> 
> ...


I understand that this article is supposed to make us all feel better, but honestly I see 'could be' and 'seem to be'... implying that they don't know.

"Luckily, Singapores' tropical weather is naturally no conductive for them...." But they only have 4 more cases than we do. 
if Singapore's climate is not conductive for the disease, yet they have 110 cases--how many do we really have in our cool wet climate? 

Woops, never mind, I shouldn't think like that, there's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not that I've heard of.


_Youth can certainly contract the virus. Among the infected are at least two newborns, according to Chinese health officials._
https://www.livescience.com/why-kids-missing-coronavirus-cases.html


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gleepish said:


> I understand that this article is supposed to make us all feel better, but honestly I see 'could be' and 'seem to be'... implying that they don't know.
> 
> "Luckily, Singapores' tropical weather is naturally no conductive for them...." But they only have 4 more cases than we do.
> if Singapore's climate is not conductive for the disease, yet they have 110 cases--how many do we really have in our cool wet climate?
> ...


I'm looking for COVID-19 to be widespread in late March or early April. This is valuable time for preparation, but I'm not seeing any preparation to speak of.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> I understand that this article is supposed to make us all feel better, but honestly I see 'could be' and 'seem to be'... implying that they don't know.


Most scientists are cautious about making statements that are 100% certain of anything.
Again, there's no reason to think *this* coronavirus is radically different from all the others.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> This is valuable time for preparation, but *I'm not seeing any preparation to speak of*.


What do you expect to "see"?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not that I've heard of.


Evidently there have been cases of children under 9 getting the virus, but none have died from the virus.

scroll down about 1/2 way for the chart (FIGURE 1 and then further down to TABLE 1) 
http://weekly.chinacdc.cn/en/article/id/e53946e2-c6c4-41e9-9a9b-fea8db1a8f51

It's kind of an interesting breakdown.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Most scientists are cautious about making statements that are 100% certain of anything.
> Again, there's no reason to think *this* coronavirus is radically different from all the others.


Every Time I've read or listened to them they have said this what the corona virus that we're familiar with behaves, with this one we don't know. That in itself is enough reason to be cautious and to avoid contact if at all possible.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> This disease is moving much too slow to help with population control.
> My guess is a disease immune to all available antibiotics will be the ticket.


This is immune to all available antibiotics. 
It’s a virus. Viruses don’t respond to antibiotics.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

gleepish said:


> Evidently there have been cases of children under 9 getting the virus, but none have died from the virus.
> 
> scroll down about 1/2 way for the chart (FIGURE 1 and then further down to TABLE 1)
> http://weekly.chinacdc.cn/en/article/id/e53946e2-c6c4-41e9-9a9b-fea8db1a8f51
> ...


A med professional was asked about that this morning. He said that they think it's because children's immune systems are in overdrive because of what they come into contact with every day. But again, they're not certain.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> That in itself is enough reason to *be cautious and to avoid contact if at all possible*.


That applies to all viruses that can cause disease, so really it's just business as usual.



robin416 said:


> But again, they're not certain.


Very little in life is 100% certain.
There would be no reason to expect this to be different.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> This is immune to all available antibiotics. it’s a virus.


I had to read that twice too before getting what was meant by the statement. That a threat to human life would come from a bacteria that there is no antibiotic for.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> I had to read that twice too before getting what was meant by the statement. That a threat to human life would come from a bacteria that there is no antibiotic for.


That isn’t what was said. There was no inference to bacteria. Lots of people just aren’t aware that viruses don’t respond to antibiotics.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> Evidently there have been cases of children under 9 getting the virus, but none have died from the virus.


Maybe I misunderstood and they were referring only to deaths rather than infections.
Either way, for those under 20, the rate of infection is only 0.4%.
My age bracket is at the greatest risk.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> This disease is moving much too slow to help with population control.
> My guess is a disease immune to all available antibiotics will be the ticket.


Antibiotics don't work against viruses. like this one.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know but I wouldn't be surprised if they ever start checking everyone they would find this virus has been around quite a while. I have to wonder how many people have went to the doctor with mild symptoms or perhaps even somewhat bad symptoms and were given an influenza test that of course wouldn't show this virus, so they were told they didn't have the flu and went home to recover.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What do you expect to "see"?


Quarantine facilities, isolated hospitals for confirmed cases, and stockpiled protective gear. That's just for starters.

We have one great advantage over China this time; we have advanced notice that the virus is coming. Let's not waste the opportunity.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Quarantine facilities, isolated hospitals for confirmed cases, and stockpiled protective gear. That's just for starters.


You watch too many apocalypse movies. It is basically an enhanced cold that has a wide variance in symptoms it causes. It would be as difficult to control through quarantine as the common cold would be. No, it will, like other corona viruses, largely burn it self out when the weather heats up.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I heard it's all a hoax and miracles will be performed.
That's just the first act.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I heard it's all a hoax and miracles will be performed.
> That's just the first act.


Can you share a link?

Or was it voices in your head?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Nevada said:


> We have one great advantage over China this time; we have advanced notice that the virus is coming. Let's not waste the opportunity.


We have (had) one great advantage over China this time; we have (had) advanced notice that the virus is (was) coming. Let's not waste (we've wasted) the opportunity. (IMO) Unfortunately.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

keenataz said:


> Antibiotics don't work against viruses. like this one.


Antibiotics don't work against virus' at all.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

gleepish said:


> We have (had) one great advantage over China this time; we have (had) advanced notice that the virus is (was) coming. Let's not waste (we've wasted) the opportunity. (IMO) Unfortunately.


Sorry, you all seem to give to much credence to the scientific community. They can't stop a virus, such as this, from spreading. It just isn't going to happen. They can react to the event and even mitigate the impact, but the virus was going to get here before we even knew it existed. It has likely been here for weeks to months longer than we think.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Think of this when you see all of the clap trap from the media and various politicians.: If you are easily scared, you are easily led.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Quarantine facilities, isolated hospitals for confirmed cases, and stockpiled protective gear. That's just for starters.


They have all that now.
More preparation is ongoing.
If you haven't "seen" it you haven't looked in the correct places.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> *I could* but it requires rational thought and I'm not sure you would get it.


That's funny right there.

I agree whatever conclusion you came to is quite different than what I would.

And we both know, *you couldn't*.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> And we both know, *you couldn't*.


Patterns never change, it seems.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not sure something likely to be as common as the flu that at the moment has a 40% hospitalization rate can simply be shrugged off. Granted the 10% mortality rate in the US is due primarily to the infection breaking out in the oldfolks home but it isn't exactly a picnic for healthy people that contract it. I'm unclear how many extraordinary measures were taken for those hospitalized. Certainly, healthy people needing hospitalized in 40% of flu cases would have a large impact on the US


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

All I can say is that I hope at some point in the future y'all will be able to make fun of me over being worried for nothing. Right now, that is the best outcome I can think of, and I promise to smile and nod and take my 'licks' if and when that time comes---however, until then I will still worry.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> This is immune to all available antibiotics.
> It’s a virus. Viruses don’t respond to antibiotics.


What I initially meant was that a population controlling disease (virus or bacterial, or even fungal-imagine that ) will likely be something we have no treatments for. AIDS is a virus yet there are now treatments. Of course antibiotics don't cure viruses but rather help with secondary bacterial infections...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> What I initially meant was that a population controlling disease (virus or bacterial, or even fungal-imagine that ) will likely be something we have no treatments for. AIDS is a virus yet there are now treatments. Of course antibiotics don't cure viruses but rather help with secondary bacterial infections...


oh sure...NOW you say that.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> oh sure...NOW you say that.


That's about like me, I have a thought going but I only start speaking halfway through the thought. Hubs was always going, huh?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have friends who have passed in the best ways...
> 
> * heart failure on his own boat fishing on the bay
> * heart failure while deer hunting
> ...


Ironically whatever cause the doc or coroner puts on our death certificate, realistically we all die of heart failure. Whatever we got stops our heart from beating and we are listed in the toes curled section of the next day's newspaper.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They put kidney failure on my mom’s death certificate, but that had been an ongoing condition. Unfortunately, she had a series of strokes and was in an assisted living home. It was a relief for her to pass, and she was ready.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What do you expect to "see"?


 Large armies of government agents in full hazmat gear testing everyone and hauling the infected off to be incinerated (sarcasm).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fireweed farm said:


> AIDS is a virus yet there are now treatments.


The treatments mostly help control the symptoms more than the virus itself.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Quarantine facilities, isolated hospitals for confirmed cases, and stockpiled protective gear. That's just for starters.
> 
> We have one great advantage over China this time; we have advanced notice that the virus is coming. Let's not waste the opportunity.


Lead the way and we will all follow you to the quarantine station. Let's put the whole of the US on lockdown until May.

That's the ticket.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> Lead the way and we will all follow you to the quarantine station. Let's put the whole of the US on lockdown until May.
> 
> That's the ticket.


Are you suggesting the we not quarantine?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Are you suggesting the we not *quarantine*?


That's already being done.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Are you suggesting the we not quarantine?


We already are. Have you not been paying attention? What were you suggesting exactly?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's already being done.


I'm getting mixed messages here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I'm getting mixed messages here.


Everything you say needs to be done is being done already.
It has been all along.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> This is immune to all available antibiotics.
> It’s a virus. Viruses don’t respond to antibiotics.


Damn should have read further.

Great minds and all...


----------

